# Breaking In Z22 Strap / Softer Rubber Alternatives?



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

For a change I'm trying out a Z22 on one of my SKX007s.

Although it came to me used from on here I don't think the supplied Z22 has been worn much.

So far I'm finding the strap a bit uncomfortable - kinda sticking with it hoping it will soften up eventually.

A few questions for those in the know please:

How long would you reckon for it to break in / can I do any G-shock style strap boiling antics to speed it up? (are such things a permanent change or a stop gap measure?)

Assuming the Z22 doesn't get as soft as I'd like can you recommend other alternative straps please? (no leather or bracelets please)

Thanks!

Rich.

:cheers:


----------



## On My Watch (Mar 14, 2011)

How about a coloured Microfibre band?

Regards

James


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Retronaut said:


> For a change I'm trying out a Z22 on one of my SKX007s.
> 
> Although it came to me used from on here I don't think the supplied Z22 has been worn much.
> 
> ...


Don't know about the G-shock antics but I've used boiling water in the past to soften Z22's and mold them into a curved shape to make them more comfortable. Remove strap from watch (obviously?) fasten strap to buckle end. Form into a circle and place into a straight sided cup to keep in the required circular shape. Pour in boiling water, wait a few seconds for the strap to heat up then run cold water into the cup to cool strap and fix in shape.

On ocasions I've used a couple of kitchen forks to help hold the strap in place while pouring in the boiling water.

Don't let the 710 catch you.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Great advice - cheers :cheers:

I've been meaning to ask someone for ages, why do you call the missus a 710?

David


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

royalwitcheese said:


> Great advice - cheers :cheers:
> 
> I've been meaning to ask someone for ages, why do you call the missus a 710?
> 
> David


Hi David

There are many versions of the "710" story but take a look here and you'll get the general idea.



Kind regards

Dave


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Genius and hilarious in equal measure :thumbsup:


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Yup, boiling water should do it - I have a mate who modded a few Seiko divers, and used to curl a strap into a mug then pop it through the dishwasher to shape them, which he swore made it really comfortable. It was once suggested that he could save time by putting the mug in the microwave instead, which just goes to prove that you shouldn't always listen to your "mates"


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks all - I'll give it a go soon (apart from the microwave bit!







)

:cheers:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

My Seiko bands have eventually softened and curved through wear. If you're in a hurry, buckle it and put it in the shower while you wash (though some say the steam and hot water can be bad for the seals), also leave it buckled overnight (with the point in the keeper) when you take it off.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> My Seiko bands have eventually softened and curved through wear. If you're in a hurry, buckle it and put it in the shower while you wash (though some say the steam and hot water can be bad for the seals), also leave it buckled overnight (with the point in the keeper) when you take it off.


Funny you should say that - my strap is currently stored like this.....


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I've seen pictures like that on the internet involving rubber, tied up, etc, but first time for a watch band.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> I've seen pictures like that on the internet involving rubber, tied up, etc, but first time for a watch band.


 :help:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

DaveS said:


> Don't know about the G-shock antics but I've used boiling water in the past to soften Z22's and mold them into a curved shape to make them more comfortable. Remove strap from watch (obviously?) fasten strap to buckle end. Form into a circle and place into a straight sided cup to keep in the required circular shape. Pour in boiling water, wait a few seconds for the strap to heat up then run cold water into the cup to cool strap and fix in shape.
> 
> On ocasions I've used a couple of kitchen forks to help hold the strap in place while pouring in the boiling water.
> 
> ...


Got round to trying this the other morning - worked an absolute treat! :thumbsup:

Before image - note annoying sticky out tail!










Stuffed into a bathroom mug which looked about the right diameter, buckled in the correct hole for my wrist - boiling water added in for about 1 minute:










Cooled in situ for a couple of minutes:










The end result:










Note how neatly the end now sits against the rest of the strap:










This had made a huge difference to the wearability of this strap.

Before I found myself constantly fidgeting and adjusting because it was uncomfortable on the wrist, now I just don't notice I'm wearing it just like any other watch. :assassin:

:cheers:

Rich.


----------

